# Yay!



## GouRonin (Apr 30, 2002)

I will be asking Vlad if I can publish some of his written work here.

Those of you interested in looking into Systema more you can visit the official Website off mine or just go to:

www.russianmartialart.com


----------



## arnisador (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I will be asking Vlad if I can publish some of his written work here.*



Sounds great! I'd be curious to hear more about exactly how Systema developed from Sombo.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 1, 2002)

How often do you get to train with Vlad Gou?

I don't know how far Toronto is from where you live, London, is it far?

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Sounds great! I'd be curious to hear more about exactly how Systema developed from Sombo. *



You'd be waiting a while because Systema did not develop from Sombo. There are elements of it in there just as there are the same elements in Judo and BJJ and Sombo due to the base it came from but Systema did not develop out of Sombo.

When I get permission I will be posting more info.


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

Great. i dont do any Russian or European Marital Arts. I dont know any of e'm. not but 1.

:EG:


----------

